# Saginaw Power Bike Help!!!!!!!!!!1



## 55tbird (Jun 8, 2012)

I am restoring a Saginaw Power bike with the original "Continental" motor, not the Briggs version. Compression seems fine and it sparks, but will only fire once. Can anyone help with a set of points, condenser,and rotor?? My mechanic is getting frustrated. Any guidance would be appreciated. Thanks!!! Mike 920-980-5218  michaelmech@hotmail.com


----------

